# Retro fit rear blind (electric)



## jimmyUK (Mar 28, 2004)

Hi all,
has anyone retro fitted an electric rear blind to their e39? is the 540 pre wired? cant find any info antwhere!! can anyone help?

Regards

JimmyUK


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

I have done this. Unfortunately, the car is not prewired. Look to spend approximately $600-$800 for new parts depending upon the model year. If you give me the year of your car and the interior color, I'll furnish a parts list and some guidelines. It's not a fun or quick project, but it's worth the results.


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

Tyrone shoot the list over this way. With 2 kids in the car, blinds are a godsend. I've go the tan leather interior.


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

Greco said:


> Tyrone shoot the list over this way. With 2 kids in the car, blinds are a godsend. I've go the tan leather interior.


Here are the parts you would need for the rear electric shade only. (model years 96-98)

parcel shelf 51 46 8 208 254 (sand beige)
sun blind 51 46 8 176 169
hex nut with plate 11 61 1 708 413 x4
hex nut 51 45 1 868 108 x3
switch sun blind 61 31 8 360 893
retrofit harness 61 12 9 405 465 (I could give you the numbers to all the little electrical connectors you'd need, but truly the best option is to use this E38 retrofit harness, which I wish I had done. The only modification necessary to the harness will be to extend the ground and switch illumination wires.)

If you want to add the rear door shades, it'll be over double the cost due to the need for new door panels. Oh, but it's nice! I can give you a parts list for that too. Just let me know if you want chrome/shadowline/high gloss and whether you have the rear side airbags or not. The last 7 of your VIN would help too. Ideally you'd find the right parts at a salvage yard.


----------

